# YKS/SN Mook Yan Jong



## Yuehan (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new around here and decided to start with a quick question. Does anyone have any good source (video or similar) for Yuen Kay San ( Sum Nung) wooden dummy form. I'm fascinated by that lineage and want to learn more about it. I've got a pretty good glimpse of the forms and san sik but a good demonstration of the dummy form still eludes me. Thanks in advance. Sorry if my english is out of place or something , not exactly my native language.


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

Can't help you with the YKS video. But welcome to the forum ...and BTW your English seems fine. So...  what is your native language and where are you from? And, do you already train martial arts?


----------



## yak sao (Mar 18, 2017)

Like you, I'm also interested in YKS Wing Chun.....

Heck, I'm interested in pretty much anything that has to do with WC.
Your English seems good to me, but what do I know, I'm American


----------



## Yuehan (Mar 18, 2017)

geezer said:


> Can't help you with the YKS video. But welcome to the forum ...and BTW your English seems fine. So...  what is your native language and where are you from? And, do you already train martial arts?


Thanks for the warm welcome , I'm from Serbia, my english may not be that bad but sometimes weird mistakes get through so it can be funny at times  . I trained in W.Cheung's line of WC for 5 years, I still train WC but now I'm more open to other variations of the art as well  .



yak sao said:


> Like you, I'm also interested in YKS Wing Chun.....
> 
> Heck, I'm interested in pretty much anything that has to do with WC.
> Your English seems good to me, but what do I know, I'm American


Heh , pretty much the same here . About the video, yea it's not a bad recording and certainly a good demo but it can get blurry at times, especially if you try to slow down the video...It's my go to video for the dummy form at the moment, but I wondered if there might be a better one. Searching the net, I found better quality videos but I kinda didn't like the demos themselves..


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

We used to have a forum member "Zuti Car" (Yellow Emperor?) who was a Serb and had been a TWC student. Zuti has moved on, but it's great that we still have representation from your part of the world!


----------



## Nobody Important (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome back Zuti!


----------



## Yuehan (Mar 19, 2017)

geezer said:


> We used to have a forum member "Zuti Car" (Yellow Emperor?) who was a Serb and had been a TWC student. Zuti has moved on, but it's great that we still have representation from your part of the world!


Ah yes i remember him, although I haven't met him or personally know him I do remember seeing him on the forums.



Nobody Important said:


> Welcome back Zuti!


..Dunno if you have mistaken me for him or something else   (a joke perhaps  ?)


----------



## Nobody Important (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuehan said:


> Ah yes i remember him, although I haven't met him or personally know him I do remember seeing him on the forums.
> 
> 
> ..Dunno if you have mistaken me for him or something else   (a joke perhaps  ?)


Sure, must be a mistake. If you run into him tell him I said hello. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yuehan (Mar 19, 2017)

Nobody Important said:


> Sure, must be a mistake. If you run into him tell him I said hello. Welcome to the forum.


I will, thank you .


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys,




















Enjoy


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you for all the videos, they were fun to watch.


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 24, 2017)

NoIdea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Noldea, those were great. I have only recently heard of doing the air dummy form and after watching this video I know what they mean. Not sure I would want to add it to my study, but interesting none the less.


----------



## Yuehan (Mar 24, 2017)

NoIdea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thanks for the post , I'm familiar with these as well. On a side note, If you try and slow down the last video(maybe the youtube speed function will work nicely,although not sure of the quality then) you will notice how unclear some of the moves are (to me at least), in a sense of - what is he trying to accomplish with them, _or, _that only he knows what they are/mean.Maybe more so when you try and compare it with the other demos, for example,the one yak sao posted. A shame, cause its a nice close up video of the dummy form...


----------



## Yuen Kay Jun (Mar 29, 2017)

Yuehan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new around here and decided to start with a quick question. Does anyone have any good source (video or similar) for Yuen Kay San ( Sum Nung) wooden dummy form. I'm fascinated by that lineage and want to learn more about it. I've got a pretty good glimpse of the forms and san sik but a good demonstration of the dummy form still eludes me. Thanks in advance. Sorry if my english is out of place or something , not exactly my native language.



Those videos aren't bad.  But very hard to dissect the actual movements and definitely wouldn't be able to extract the details.   I study and teach YKS so that's my two cents.


----------



## Yuehan (Mar 30, 2017)

Couple of days ago I found this one as well


----------



## Yuen Kay Jun (Mar 30, 2017)

that one was a little more clear Yuehan.  very loose in the execution and jing.  meaning, done half-heartedly or loosely.  only showed about 1/4 to 1/3 of the total form though.   I would like to believe that the reason for the lack of crisp technique and execution were due to the public view it would have - but of course I'm trying to be optimistic....   overall GROSS movements were visible, but Not defined for effectiveness.  This is NOT how we execute our dummy form in essence though.


----------

